# مساعدة حول إمكانية عمل هذه الدارة



## Hicham Wolf (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
شباب لديا محرك خطوي مواصفاته كالتالي :
---------------------------------------------------------
Voltaje: 24﻿ V
Amperaje: 800 mA
Pasos: 48 pasos por revolución (7.5º /paso).
Pines: 5
Modelo: PM55L-048-HPG9
---------------------------------------------------------
وأيضا لديا المتكاملة ULN2003AN 
وأريد عمل هذه الدارة لتشغيل المحرك الخطوي







ولكن المشكلة هو أن المتكاملة ULN2003 تتحمل 500mA
وقيمة شدة التيار للمحرك 800mA

السؤال : هل يمكن للمتكاملة تشغيل المحرك أم أنها ستحترق ؟؟
ألا توجد طريقة لرفع الأمبير من 500mA إلى 800mA ؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ksmksam (7 مارس 2012)

يوجد طريقه استخدم ترانزستور عزل


----------



## Hicham Wolf (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا غالي 
ممكن التراسنستور المناسب وطريقة وضعها في المخطط الله يحفظك ؟


ksmksam قال:


> يوجد طريقه استخدم ترانزستور عزل


----------



## ksmksam (8 مارس 2012)

ممكن تروح على محل الكترونيات وتطلب موسفت ترانزيزتور وتاخذ فكره بسيطه عن طريق تشغيله من الداتا شيت
وحتلاقي كل حاجه


----------



## koki4life (10 مارس 2012)

دائرة سهلة جدا بالفعل ......ياريت أحد الخبراء في الالكترونيات يساعدونا فيها ......ولكن هل ستعمل علي أي برنامج أم ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## koki4life (10 مارس 2012)

هذه الدائرة تتحكم في محرك واحد فقط ........فهل هناك طريقة لزيادتهم إلي 3 محركات !!!!!!!!


----------

